# Don't Pull That Lever!



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Picture the scene: You're an Empire Engineer, and you have to create new wonder-weapons for the betterment of all your nation's armies. So, as an Engineer, what sorts of stuff are you going to tinker with and build? In all simplicity, what sorts of things would you invent if you were an Engineer?

I think a Helstorm Rocket Battery mounted on a Steam Tank would dominate. I would call it the Comet, or its Engineer name, "Von Helkstein's Mobile Hull of Explosive Death". It would also incorporate a tri-barrelled grenade launcher.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm just wondering where they'd retconned the whole "13 Steam Tanks remaining", which annoys me, considering that they'd had ones such as "Conquerer" which was basically a ram, another being a fighting platform manned by engineers with ton of experimental weapons, and another carrying a mortar, which had flavour and really nice rules. But throw in a plastic model, and broken rules and suddenly all the history is forgone for "yeah cool idea brah" in the developement team".

For idea's, the ability for a Griffon Bomb. It's like a Pigeon bomb but actually capable of being carried by a Griffon. The idea of once per game, on a 5+, a unit is wiped out, but on a 1-4, the Griffon itself gets nixed would be quite hilarious.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

dr macgyvers narcotic cannon

20 muskets welded to a frame, each one with a hollow bearing filled with some form of screwed up thing thats poisonous, and then it can be mounted on a steam tank or a griffin, or emplaced. 

or 

general it seemed like a good idea at the time's blunderbuss of dismemberment

pretty much three mortars with longer barrels, mounted like a drilling shotgun on top of a steam tank and the launch a lot of ball bearings.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

two ideas, Gatling guns which are hand cranked machein guns and Puckle gun which are 37mm 11 shot reolver cannons


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Engineer Narosohahn's Motorized Death Dealer:
A sword with two reciprocating serrated blades running in conjunction, to cut through solid armour and flesh.

Engineer Narosohahn's Gut Harpoon
A harpoon gun with two horizontal blades at the tip that are on a crank to expand and spin when embedded in opponent, to bisembowel them before retracting.

Engineer Narosohahn's Pressurised Acid Pistol
A simple spring powered pistol with fragile bullets that explode on impact with the enemy, letting highly corrosive acid spill out to make a mockery of their armour.

If your wondering about Narosohahn, it's my character on WAR.:wink:
My weapon names arent exactly subtle...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Engineer Newman's gaseous launcher of hilarious circumstance.

Basically a steam gun like object that launches laughing gas rather than steam. On a misfire the crew are knocked out and spend the rest of the time ROFL'ing about the stupid machine. If it hits it causes the enemy to suffer from the same effect.

Might not work but a gas spewing gun along similar lines to the steam gun could work. As long as they steer away from skaven wind globadiers and the poisoned wind mortar.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

The Rave Machine
A prototype which fires a giant disco ball in the air which levitates and produces music. It also produces a warpstone-tainted light that makes everyone it touches start uncontrollably performing perfectly choreographed dance routines. A method for making world peace (however slaaneshi cultists keep on stealing the darn thing).


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Engineer Blackfeather's Nurgle Nixer- basically, a giant water cannon that fires a mixture of hot water, disinfectant, perfume and ultra-powerful soap. When it hits Nurgle cultists, it not only cleans them up but it makes them smell lovely; the more they trash about, the more foamy they get and the more they're washed. Pretty soon, they'll be clean as new pins!

Engineer Blackfeather's Artificial Sun- using heated lime to produce light, and a series of mirrors to concentrate it, this cart-mounted invention is excellent for dazzling the light-sensitive foe; watch Vampires, Ghouls and other noctural nasties shrink away in horror!

Engineer Blackfeather's Steel-Trap Flinger- does what it says on the tin. The nasty catapult throws ready-set steel traps to clamp onto the enemy or lay in wait in their path.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Ol' James' Pigeon Launcher of DOOOOM


It's a big mortar that fires a cluster of pigeons with explosives in their stomachs. The birds will, of course, naturally try to fly away but the explosives will weight them down, and the explosives will detonate when they hit something hard.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Ol' James' Fucklauncher9000 

It's a giant hellblaster volleygun but instead of having three 3-barrelled cannons, it has 3, 3-hellblaster volleyguns that rotate and fire like a motherlover


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Khrone's walking windmill of death

its a barrel that a *volunteer* is placed in, it has 3 blades spinning on circuits around the outside of the barrel at differing heights, the volunteer is that told to walk towards the enemy decapitating, gutting and castrating the enemy as he goes


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Engineer Friar's Manta Spear Launcher

Basically what it says on the tin. Each round contains a swarm of genetically engineered Manta-Rays, with surgically enhanced tails able to penetrate even the most resilient armor. The only issue depends on the condition of the ammunition. Possible issues with the life span of the fish, older rounds will explode releasing a wall of dead fish. Not really great when the forces of Chaos are running at you armed to the teeth, smelling of fish!


----------

